
NIST Digital Library of Mathematical Functions - espeed
https://dlmf.nist.gov/
======
Koshkin
One of the nicer things about digital online resources of this kind is that
they can be updated as soon as an error has been found.

The scan of the _classic_ version can be downloaded as a PDF from
[http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~aps/research/projects/as/book.php](http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~aps/research/projects/as/book.php).

------
turingspiritfly
Pretty cool. Out of curiosity, who stashes these books (the hardcopy version)
on their bookshelves and why? Am very interested to know

~~~
enriquto
I have my dear copy of Abramowitz and Stegun on the bookshelf next to my desk
and I refer to it nearly weekly. E.g., yesterday I had a postdoc asking me
about a strange numerical scheme for computing derivatives using five points
that he found, and looking at the appropriate page on the handbook we could
easily find its name, history, and main properties; and thanks to that,
understand whether a different scheme would be more appropriate in his case.

Then, during some of my courses on numerical analysis, I like to brandish the
book in front of the students, and explain to them how awesome it is.

------
codewritinfool
This is nice

~~~
nomadiccoder
no its nist

